# Is it alright to give greenies to puppies?



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

http://


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

3 loves said:


> http://
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


A member who came into my work said greenies should not be given to puppies. He said its because their body's are still developing. I've been giving jasper one greenies a day.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

There was a recent topic about greenies - I'm on my phone so can't link to it. Type greenies in the search bar at the top of the page. 
The general consensus was that they are not safe to give. X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

They are not safe, but not for the reason your coworker said. Greenies don't digest easily in the and can cause serious blockages and other issues. This is an article from 2006, but as far as I know nothin has changed. I wouldn't take the risk, especially not with a little dog. 
http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/02/14/dangerous.dogtreat

Instead, look into bully sticks or even give raw meaty bones. Much safer and rmbs especially clean teeth beautifully. 
Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## spunky (Aug 23, 2013)

Bully sticks or dingo's are what my vet recommended. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## moonkissed (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh wow I didn't know that. I've been giving my rats greenies and gave one to Trixie as well. I won't anymore.

What kind of raw bones should you give?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Greenies caused severe intestinal upset and an e room visit for one of mine.


----------



## Bridget71 (Aug 27, 2013)

I've never had a problem with greenies with my chi's. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I've only read bad things about them, so I wouldn't give them to mine. They seem unsafe not just for puppies, but all dogs in general. I remember seeing the list of ingredients somewhere and it was pretty bad. Personally, I prefer to give natural chew treats like dehydrated rabbit ears, raw bones, deer antlers, chicken feet, etc.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

moonkissed said:


> Oh wow I didn't know that. I've been giving my rats greenies and gave one to Trixie as well. I won't anymore.
> 
> What kind of raw bones should you give?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I give Toby raw chicken wings or beef ribs with most of the meat stripped (because they have way too much meat for him). He eats the chicken wings completely bone and all. He gnaws on the beef ribs, which is why they are perfect for cleaning teeth!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

Bridget71 said:


> I've never had a problem with greenies with my chi's.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I went to the greenis website. They said they had redone them and they are now more digestible. But say to watch all dogs eating any kind of treat because problems can arise with any of them. I'm going to check with my vet and see what she thinks. Jasper had them for 3 days and his poop was fine but he chews everything real good. If a dog is the type that just swallows everything whole or in large pieces it definitely would not be good.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

I've heard from several different vets that there no good for small dogs under 10 lbs, apparently they have something in them, I don't know if its true or not


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

3 loves said:


> I went to the greenis website. They said they had redone them and they are now more digestible. But say to watch all dogs eating any kind of treat because problems can arise with any of them. I'm going to check with my vet and see what she thinks. Jasper had them for 3 days and his poop was fine but he chews everything real good. If a dog is the type that just swallows everything whole or in large pieces it definitely would not be good.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I read somewhere that companies have been known to remove questionable products from the market for a period of time, say they are redone or ingredients changed to please the consumer when that isn't correct, and put it back on the market after a period of time. I'm not saying greenies is one--I don't know, but please be sure to check it out very, very well. These companies are all about profit and those dogs that died from the product suffered terribly painful deaths.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

3 loves said:


> I went to the greenis website. They said they had redone them and they are now more digestible. But say to watch all dogs eating any kind of treat because problems can arise with any of them. I'm going to check with my vet and see what she thinks. Jasper had them for 3 days and his poop was fine but he chews everything real good. If a dog is the type that just swallows everything whole or in large pieces it definitely would not be good.


I just had a look to find the list of ingredients and here's what I found for Greenies for tiny dogs:

_NGREDIENTS: Gelatin, wheat protein isolate, glycerin, pea protein, water, potato protein, sodium caseinate, natural poultry flavor, lecithin, minerals (dicalcium phosphate, potassium chloride, magnesium amino acid chelate, calcium carbonate, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, copper sulfate, manganese sulfate, potassium iodide), vitamins (dl-alpha tocopherol acetate [source of vitamin E], L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate [source of vitamin C], vitamin B12 supplement, d-calcium pantothenate [vitamin B5], niacin supplement, vitamin A supplement, riboflavin supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, biotin, pyridoxine hydrochloride [vitamin B6], thiamine mononitrate [vitamin B1], folic acid), dried tomato, apple pomace, vegetable oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), ground flaxseed, dried sweet potato, cranberry fiber, dried cultured skim milk, choline chloride, taurine, decaffeinated green tea extract, carotene, chlorophyll (sodium copper chlorophyllin)_

I'm always weary of processed products with long lists of ingredients + gelatin, wheat protein isolate and glycerin being the 3 main ingredients, I wouldn't personally feed that. Seeing as many people have had problems with them, in my opinion it's not worth taking the risk with products like that when there are many more natural and nutritious chew treats out there.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I wouldn't feed greenies. If you want a healthier but similar option, go with Zuke's Z bones. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I wouldn't feed greenies. If you want a healthier but similar option, go with Zuke's Z bones.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I decided to just toss them. Jasper has two really good natural bones he chews on all the time. It did kind of freak me out when I read all your answers.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

3 loves said:


> I decided to just toss them. Jasper has two really good natural bones he chews on all the time. It did kind of freak me out when I read all your answers.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've been right where you are. Lulu used to love rawhide chewys and had one or more at her disposal at all times until I joined this forum. I had no idea they were not digestible at all, and if she bit off a piece and swallowed it, it could lodge in her intestine and kill her! That's what I love about this forum--knowledge, knowledge, knowledge!!!


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> I've been right where you are. Lulu used to love rawhide chewys and had one or more at her disposal at all times until I joined this forum. I had no idea they were not digestible at all, and if she bit off a piece and swallowed it, it could lodge in her intestine and kill her! That's what I love about this forum--knowledge, knowledge, knowledge!!!


It is wonderful to be able to find answers here.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KimmieNH (Nov 7, 2013)

The have size greenies there's one teenie greenies. Never had a prob.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

I have heard wayyy too many horror stories about greenies. I do NOT give them to my dogs. Why risk it? nope nope nope!


----------

